
Watching TV helps birds make better food choices - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-02-tv-birds-food-choices.html
======
pochamago
You often see smarter birds hanging around with different species at bird
feeders, I wonder if they're using them as poison testers

~~~
ConfusedDog
I will totally steal that line next time watching birds with my wife. Such a
killjoy, excellent!

------
ncmncm
Unlike humans, evidently.

The TV is incidental, clickbait title notwithstanding.

